# Bilder schwarz-weiß machen



## YelloW22 (14. März 2011)

hallo.

ich habe 8 Bilder die alle 5sec von Cameras gemacht und hochgeladen werden.
Die 8 Bilder werden in klein nebeneinander angezeigt, das gerade angeklickte Bild wird unten drunter groß gezeigt.

möchte nun, dass in der "Bilderreihe" mit den kleinen bildern nur das gerade aktive farbig ist, und der Rest schwarzweiß (NICHT verdunkelt)
einfach ein schwarzweißbild per grafikprogramm kann ich ja nicht erzeugen weils dynamische bilder sind.

wie mach ich das?


bzw falls das nicht möglich ist, wie lege ich über ein div mit farbbild ein div mit schwarz-transparenter grafik?

EDIT:
habe jetzt versucht per z-index ein solches transparent-schwarzes bild (.PNG) auf mein colorbild zu legen. doch leider ist die transparente Maske im Browser (FF) nicht mehr transparent ?!
der z-index der Maske ist höher als der des farbbildes.
an was liegts?


----------



## CPoly (15. März 2011)

Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit das mit CSS zu machen. Mit JavaScript und dem Canvas tag wäre es hingegen machbar.



YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> einfach ein schwarzweißbild per grafikprogramm kann ich ja nicht erzeugen weils dynamische bilder sind.



Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht doch automatisiert möglich ist. Irgendwo im Ablauf (Foto machen -> hochladen -> auf Server speichern -> dem User anzeigen) lässt sich das doch bestimmt einfügen. Wie läuft das denn ab? Was sind dort für Komponenten beteildigt? Eine Windows Anwendung? Ein PHP Skript?


----------



## YelloW22 (16. März 2011)

der komplette Ablauf  (( Foto machen --> Hochladen )) läuft mittels Linux Shellscript ab. Angezeigt wirds dann mit html / css.


----------



## CPoly (16. März 2011)

Lässt sich auf dem Server, auf dem das Shellscript ausgeführt wird, etwas nachinstallieren? Dann würde ich dort imagemagick installieren (ist z.B. in den Ubuntu Paketquellen). Dann kannst du ja eine zweite, graue Datei erstellen. Das Ding kann praktisch *alles*.

Graustufe

```
convert in.jpg -colorspace Gray out.jpg
```

Zusätzlich z.B. proportionale Skalierung auf Breite 100

```
convert in.jpg -colorspace Gray -scale 100 out.jpg
```

Oder auch die Qualität/Dateigröße des jpeg ändern

```
convert in.jpg -quality 80 out.jpg
```

Man kann damit wirklich sehr viel machen. Und das mit praktisch jedem Dateiformat.


----------

